# your favorite 8 bit NES music



## Total Head (May 15, 2012)

the dubstep thread got me looking for this tetris dubstep song i like, and as a result i went on a long trip down memory lane trying to see which of my other favorite nes tunes got mixed and whatnot. i really didn't find a lot of modern mixes, but i did get a major thrill just to hear the music again. some of these games i have literally not played in over 20 years, and frankly the music is fucking badass.

so go ahead and post up your favorite nes music, in it's original form or mixed up or however you want. just make me feel warm and fuzzy for my youth 
8 bit origination only. 16 bit got kinda fancy if you ask me.

some of my absolute favorites:

[youtube]uI4hC7G8BmA[/youtube]


this one sounds like the cosby show. i always loved it.
[youtube]mOIjzmMZi_s[/youtube]


[youtube]X8TmIxHSBcU[/youtube]


----------



## elduece (May 16, 2012)

mines's Gauntlet and Bionic Commando.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;zP_D_YKnwi0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP_D_YKnwi0[/video]

This one's probably my favorite, bloody tears from castlevania 2 is awesome as well. I still play my nes fairly often, I've got 192 games for it so far.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 18, 2012)

Nice throwbacks!Makes me reminisce of those golden days.


[video=youtube;s1nhkCByv-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1nhkCByv-E[/video]


----------



## pinchegordo (May 26, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Nice throwbacks!Makes me reminisce of those golden days.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;s1nhkCByv-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1nhkCByv-E[/video]


Haha!! What a trip WOODMAN stage was the first thing I thought of!!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;JvzsFS4Plmw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvzsFS4Plmw[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;SwiKP7etEnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwiKP7etEnc[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;i3RcIAmTGLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3RcIAmTGLg[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;Ntmk5aHaPQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ntmk5aHaPQ4[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;iUoIZwHJlzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUoIZwHJlzI[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;nWXCL_4X4EM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWXCL_4X4EM[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;gA_e0QpVdLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gA_e0QpVdLc[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;uGHvWAe5trE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGHvWAe5trE[/video]


----------



## Solemhypnotic (May 26, 2012)

I love the Legend of Zelday music, although the Castlevania music scared the crap out of me when I was a kid lol. If you like remixed 8-bit music, check out Nostalgia, he has a good grip on making dubstep like songs out of video game samples.


----------



## Total Head (May 29, 2012)

the wizards and warriors intro

[youtube]SZ9xwkMr3e4[/youtube]


and a sweet cover of the wizards and warriors intro by the advantage

[youtube]mu4K2dIMwxk[/youtube]


this one is a pretty sick remix of the boss music from river city ransom that i posted in my first post. the rock versions are nice but this one is just more creative.

[youtube]ds7m8VO5igI[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 29, 2012)

[youtube]4qsWFFuYZYI[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 29, 2012)

lmao i just followed a link from the last video and just found a world of wonder never seen this before covers of songs done on 8 bit
[youtube]N5q3rkB8py4[/youtube]
[youtube]_9AGCbQUtvA[/youtube]
[youtube]tQFPDYavHgc[/youtube]


----------



## Daxus (May 29, 2012)

I was always a fan of the music for Uninvited, Shadowgate and Deja Vu. Loved those adventure games!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 29, 2012)

Daxus said:


> I was always a fan of the music for Uninvited, Shadowgate and Deja Vu. Loved those adventure games!


[video=youtube;TGzDZ0p31K0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGzDZ0p31K0[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 29, 2012)

this was my shit right here. best game ever
[video=youtube;uyMKWJ5e1kg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyMKWJ5e1kg[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;tUHei0vtrZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUHei0vtrZo&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Daxus (May 29, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> [video=youtube;TGzDZ0p31K0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGzDZ0p31K0[/video]


Awesome! I use that opening line everytime I wake up feeling crappy in the morning. "What's the matter with you?" "I just woke up from a stupor that feels like a chronic headache after a week in vegas." "Shit...I'll make you some coffee"


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 29, 2012)

^^
Hell yea!!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;fPWKlpbGtHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPWKlpbGtHE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;bNrzw8wKjkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNrzw8wKjkQ[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;EAaBxdJtmwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAaBxdJtmwY&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Total Head (May 29, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> [video=youtube;tUHei0vtrZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUHei0vtrZo&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


fucking loved that game. dude in the gameplay knows what's up. ALWAYS use donatello for bosses. lol

8 bit music had to WORK for its glory. sick shit in this thread.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;ciigfD7Li0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciigfD7Li0U[/video]


----------

